

Ask HN: What software do you wish had a good open source alternative? - tim_sw

Product or infrastructure
======
sn0v
iTunes. I know Banshee is an alternative, but it seems to have trouble with
syncing my books, for which I need Calibre as well. It would be nice to have
an all in one solution that didn't suck as bad as iTunes.

------
J_Darnley
Winamp. I'm basically looking for player which has separate concepts of a
playlist and a media library.

------
landyman
Rosetta Stone

~~~
ryetoasthumor
Check out duolingo.com Translate the web as you learn a language.

Disclosure: My professor at CMU runs the company.

~~~
sontek
duolingo isn't open source, so goes against the question.

That being said, duolingo is awesome :)

------
joshbaptiste
Lotus Notes

~~~
hapless
Groupware is still the big unsolved small-business problem in an open source
stack. There have been many, many attempts to fix individual pieces of the
problem, and a handful of overarching ones, but I'm not sure anyone has nailed
it.

Client side: Evolution kinda/sorta works, most of the time. (And it doesn't
run well on Windows or OSX.) The old Mozilla suite has just exploded -- it now
takes three (haphazardly maintained -- versions last a few months at most)
applications to manage what it used to do.

Server side: open source mail and mailbox servers are among the best, but is
there any consensus on the best calendaring ? What clients can even talk to a
CALdav server? Outlook can't.

------
khein11
GarageBand

